
Thoughtbot removes gendered restrooms - webnanners
https://robots.thoughtbot.com/we-ungendered-our-restrooms-and-you-can-too
======
mildbow
Ungendering _seems_ like the extreme, and so, the wrong step to take in the
workplace.

What Obama put forth -- using the facilities meant for the gender you identify
with -- seems like a more common-sense response. Chances that someone would
exploit such a policy at a work place seem pretty low.

Maybe the point is to spread awareness by taking a stand? Maybe the point is
to take a more extreme step to make trans people feel more welcome? On the
other hand, what about everyone else? After all, it's a workplace and there is
enough politics there anyway.

To be honest, I think I would be uncomfortable if this happened at my
workplace.

Anyway, I get that this is a touchy thing to comment on, but figured I would
put in my 2 cents incase I learnt something from any responses.

~~~
jtmcmc
what about non-binary people? What bathroom should they use in a workplace
with binary gendered bathrooms?

~~~
telenovela
Use the bathroom that has the physical accommodations you need (menstrual
products, urinals, handicap accessible stalls).

------
telenovela
Did they put wastebaskets and tampon dispensers in the other bathroom? If so,
it's not mentioned in this article. It really sounds like they just
decommissioned a perfectly good urinal and made everyone's life more
inconvenient.

~~~
keyanp
> "[...] made everyone's life more inconvenient"

Read: made cis males lives more inconvenient.

Clearly there are people that feel the change has a positive impact on them.
Please show some respect for them.

~~~
ryanlol
Do cis males opinions and inconveniences matter less than other demographics?
In this case a (presumably) very small group of people that's bothered by
gendered bathrooms.

------
purplecpa
So they remove the urinal and call it a win for diversity? Almost certainly
incapable of even seeing the irony in their actions.

~~~
Teever
I predict that many men will unintentionally urinate on the toilet seats and
this will cause the swift return of the urinal.

------
aaron695
> threatening the safety of any trans person who needs to use a restroom in
> public.

It's statements like these that put people off.

Equally plausible is women might feel their safety is compromised by sharing a
bathroom but I think as a society people need to stop being babied, it's
making everyone worse off.

Can't we just stick with, if some people want to use ungendered bathrooms they
should have the option?

The way the article is written, I think, hurts the cause rather than helps.

